# System Interrupts - Deferred Procedure Calls and Interrupt Service Routines?



## ZeeDeveel (Dec 19, 2011)

Dear Sirs!

I've got a problem with my Windows 7 machine which seems to be calling itself "System Interrupts - Deferred Procedure Calls and Interrupt Service Routines". That is to say when idling my CPU seems to be running at about 70% of max capacity, which seems abnormally high. The resource monitor seems to indicate that about 40% of my CPU processing power is being used up by "System Interrupts".

With a bit of Googling, it seems that this is possibly something to do with a faulty or uninstalled driver. Which would make sense as I only recently reinstalled Windows on this machine and it seems to be running abnormally slowly.

I tried using a program called "Xpert 123" to determine the problem, but I really didn't know what I was doing. I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to do a bit of diagnosis on my computer and let me know how I could fix this issue!

Many, many thanks to you lovely, helpful people! 

edit - It seems as though I've been overly liberal with the word "seems" in my post, I apologise.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (Dec 19, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

High levels of Interrupts or Deferred Procedure Calls are typically caused by driver or hardware issues. Has this installation of Windows ever worked properly? Do you have the correct drivers for all devices? Did you have this problem prior to the OS reinstallation?

It would help a great deal if you could provide some information about your computer.
Such as make and model number, 32 or 64 bit OS, is this a laptop?


----------



## ZeeDeveel (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks very much for your reply!

I have Windows 7 32 Ultimate, I recently installed it, PC worked fine before but with a different version of Windows 7. PC is a desktop.

I'll gladly post any DxDiag or other diagnostic tests required to get this fixed.

Which drivers should I check and update? Graphics card, Ethernet Card... Anything else?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

I would start with a look at device manager and see if any problems are reported.

It is always a good idea to provide make and model number. We have what may be a hardware problem and no idea what you have.


----------



## ZeeDeveel (Dec 19, 2011)

LMiller7 said:


> I would start with a look at device manager and see if any problems are reported.
> 
> It is always a good idea to provide make and model number. We have what may be a hardware problem and no idea what you have.


It's a custom built PC actually, I'll post the Dxdiag, maybe that'll help.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 12/18/2011, 13:33:07
Machine name: JOSH-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_ldr.110318-1704)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
System Model: EP35-DS3L
BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~3.0GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 2940MB used, 1152MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Manufacturer: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9442)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_026A1043&REV_00
Display Memory: 1274 MB
Dedicated Memory: 506 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
Monitor Model: DELL E173FP
Monitor Id: DELA00B
Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
Output Type: HD15
Driver Name: aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,aticfx32.dll,atiumdag.dll,atidxx32.dll,atiumdva.cap
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1107 (English)
Driver Version: 8.920.0.0
DDI Version: 10.1
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/10/2011 03:16:56, 774656 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D702-11CF-A077-6022BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9442
SubSys ID: 0x026A1043
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem497.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTx86.6.1:ati2mtag_RV7X:8.920.0.0ci\ven_1002&dev_9442
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6343 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 4/6/2011 13:33:48, 3464104 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_1458A002&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6343 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: n/a
Date and Size: 4/6/2011 13:33:48, 3464104 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0x0
Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6343 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/6/2011 13:33:48, 3464104 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

Description: Realtek Digital Input (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RTKVHDA.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6343 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 4/6/2011 13:33:48, 3464104 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x0
Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2936
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 5888 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 23:11:24, 80896 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:20:36, 42576 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Optical
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x0039
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_0039
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 23:45:08, 26112 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:20:44, 41552 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 21:29:03, 53120 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 23:45:08, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/14/2009 01:20:44, 41552 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 48.0 GB
Total Space: 152.6 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: ST3160827AS ATA Device

Drive: D:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LP20 ATA Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:29:03, 108544 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.21642 (English), 6/17/2011 19:24:48, 154496 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E9
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: NETGEAR WG311v3 54Mbps Wireless PCI Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_1FAA&SUBSYS_6B001385&REV_03\4&30D54F48&0&10F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\MRVW13B.sys, 1.00.0000.0052 (English), 5/3/2007 16:11:14, 256000 bytes

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_A0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:29:03, 108544 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8168&SUBSYS_E0001458&REV_01\4&1B8E5D96&0&00E4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rtlh86.sys, 6.247.0222.2011 (English), 2/22/2011 18:21:54, 319592 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RtNicProp32.dll, 1.02.0000.0003 (English), 2/22/2011 18:21:54, 80416 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\RTNUninst32.dll, 1.00.0000.0005 (English), 2/22/2011 18:21:54, 100896 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D7
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 43008 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA30&SUBSYS_AA301043&REV_00\4&309465BD&0&0108
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:29:03, 108544 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_50061458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EF
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 43008 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 2 - 2926
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FD
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:20:36, 15424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:29:03, 132992 bytes

Name: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442&SUBSYS_026A1043&REV_00\4&309465BD&0&0008
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&08
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.21642 (English), 6/17/2011 19:24:48, 154496 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D2
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family 2 port Serial ATA Storage Controller 1 - 2921
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2921&SUBSYS_B0021458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&FA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\intelide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:20:36, 15424 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:29:03, 132992 bytes

Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D1
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 LPC Interface Controller - 2918
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2918&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&F8
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:20:43, 13888 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E4
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.21642 (English), 6/17/2011 19:24:48, 154496 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&D0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_50001458&REV_92\3&13C0B0C5&0&F0
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.21642 (English), 6/17/2011 19:24:48, 154496 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 2946
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2946&SUBSYS_50011458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&E3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.21642 (English), 6/17/2011 19:24:48, 154496 bytes

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_50041458&REV_02\3&13C0B0C5&0&EA
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 24064 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 284672 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17527 (English), 6/17/2011 19:23:07, 258560 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_197B&DEV_2368&SUBSYS_B0001458&REV_00\4&2B25BDF6&0&00E3
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:20:45, 12368 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:19:03, 42560 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/14/2009 01:26:15, 21584 bytes
Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:29:03, 132992 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7601.21672
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17558
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Input (Realtek ,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Digital input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio CD input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0


----------

